# Police Officer Donald Joshua Newman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Donald Joshua Newman



*Jemison Police Department
Alabama*
End of Watch: Saturday, March 5, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, March 5, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Donald Newman was killed in an automobile accident while responding to an emergency call.

It is believed that heavy rain contributed to his patrol car leaving the roadway and striking a tree.

Officer Newman is survived by his wife and 4-year-old son.

Agency Contact Information
Jemison Police Department
PO Box 609
Jemison, AL 35085

Phone: (205) 688-4492

_*Please contact the Jemison Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

RIP sir.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Mister Farcus (Feb 27, 2011)

RIP Officer Newman


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

